# Wireless portable fishfinders



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Anyone ever use one of these thingamabobbits? I like the idea of them, I just wonder how well they actually work and wondered if anyone had tried them.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

I seen the bobber pro working and it was fine in 10 fow. He said it was hard on the phone battery. Very portable


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I had the vexilar model. It worked if the ice was 8 inches thick or less.
Battery life was about 4 hrs and it drained the iphone battery quickly too.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I want to use it chasing chrome. It would be pretty handy checking seams and pools for holding steelknoggins.


----------

